

Twitious: easily bookmark your tweeted links - tonymilne
http://twitious.com

======
tonymilne
This site was built by Joel Moss in about 2 weeks, using Rails 3 and Ruby
1.9.2.

The project is hosted on Codaset (also built by Joel) at
<http://codaset.com/joelmoss/twitious> I mention Codaset because, although the
source code is private, you can raise bug or feature tickets there and help
Joel improve the site.

